# Ένα ή δύο -λ-; (1. Τα ρήματα σε -λω)



## Wish (May 29, 2010)

*Χρήση ενός λ και δύο λλ... *

Καλησπέρα σας! Σήμερα ανακάλυψα την ύπαρξη αυτού του φόρουμ τυχαία και χαίρομαι πολύ που υπάρχει ένας τέτοιος ιστοχώρος, για να λύνουμε τις απορίες μας! Συγχαρητήρια στην ΟΔ και σ' όλα τα μέλη που κρατούν την κοινότητα ζωντανή! 

Στο θέμα μας λοιπόν... Σήμερα έτυχε να πιάσω τη συζήτηση με κάτι φίλες μου σχετικά με τις λέξεις που άλλοτε έχουν δύο λλ κι άλλοτε ένα λ, όπως το καταβάλλω, επιβάλλω, αναβάλλω κλπ Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε _πότε βάζουμε δύο λλ και πότε ένα λ_ (πχ. πώς γράφεται το να μην αναβά__εις κλπ). 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2010)

Καλώς την κι ας άργησες! (Και το μόνο που σε σώζει είναι που μένουν ακόμα μερικά εκατομμύρια που δεν μας έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι. :) )

Λοιπόν, είσαι τυχερή. Γιατί ετοιμάζω ένα νήμα με τίτλο «Ένα ή δύο -λ-;» Αλλά έχει τόσο ψωμί που θα αργήσω να ξεφουρνίσω.

Στα γρήγορα για αυτά τα ρήματα σε —λω:

Βάζουμε ένα ή δύο -_λ_- ανάλογα με το αν ο τύπος εκφράζει διάρκεια ή το στιγμιαίο. Τα πράγματα είναι τόσο απλά όσο το «Four legs good, two legs bad» από την οργουελική _Φάρμα των ζώων_: –_λλ_– το εξακολουθητικό, –_λ_– το στιγμιαίο και οι παράγωγες λέξεις, π.χ. _Γιατί του αρέσει να με προσβάλλει; Το είπε για αστείο, δεν ήθελε να σε προσβάλει. Πόσες προσβολές να αντέξω;_

Πρακτική λύση: Βάζεις ένα άλλο ρήμα στη θέση π.χ. του _αναβάλλω_ που έχεις στην πρότασή σου (όχι το «κάνω», δεν έχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο εξακολουθητικό και το στιγμιαίο). Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις εξακολουθητικό τύπο, το _αναβάλλω_ θέλει δύο -λ-. Π.χ.

Να μην ανα~ πάλι τη συνάντησή σας γιατί θα θυμώσει. > Να μη ζητήσεις νέα αναβολή > Να μην αναβάλεις.
Κάθε φορά που ανα~ το ραντεβού, πέφτεις κι ένα σκαλί στην εκτίμησή του. > Κάθε φορά που ζητάς... > που αναβάλλεις

Περισσότερα προσεχώς. Και μάλιστα λέω να το σπρώξω λίγο το ζήτημα. Να μην το αναβάλω άλλο.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2010)

Η Άσπρη Λέξη είχε κάποτε κυκλοφορήσει το παρακάτω σημείωμα:

Το ρήμα *βάλλω* και τα σύνθετά του γράφονται με *δύο λ* στους εξακολουθητικούς χρόνους (ενεστώτα, παρατατικό και εξακολουθητικό μέλλοντα), ενώ με *ένα λ* στους στιγμιαίους (αόριστο, στιγμιαίο μέλλοντα, παρακείμενο, υπερσυντέλικο), π.χ. _μήπως αμφιβάλλεις;_ (= ενεστώτας)· _κατέβαλλε μεγάλες προσπάθειες στη διάρκεια της προηγούμενης χρονιάς_ (= παρατατικός)· _τα βάσανα τον κατέβαλαν_ (= αόριστος)· _αν δεν μπορείς, θα το αναβάλω για αύριο_ (= στιγμιαίος μέλλοντας) _θα υπερβάλλει διαρκώς κατά τη διάρκεια της συζήτησης, γι’ αυτό να είσαι υπομονετικός και ψύχραιμος_ (= εξακολουθητικός μέλλοντας).​
Έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με το παράδειγμα «κατέβαλλε μεγάλες προσπάθειες στη διάρκεια της προηγούμενης χρονιάς», το οποίο θα μπορούσε ωραιότατα να είναι αόριστος, «κατέβαλε». Ας χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ρήμα _βάζω_. (Παρένθεση: Το ρήμα στη δημοτική είναι συνήθως _βάζω_. _Βάλλω_ είναι το λόγιο, με άλλες σημασίες. Μοιράζονται τον αόριστο, _έβαλα_.) Μπορούμε να πούμε: «Έβαζε τα δυνατά του στη διάρκεια της προηγούμενης χρονιάς», μπορούμε όμως να πούμε και «Έβαλε τα δυνατά του στη διάρκεια της προηγούμενης χρονιάς». Δηλαδή, η χρήση τού «στη διάρκεια» δεν επιβάλλει να έχουμε εξακολουθητικό χρόνο. Ενώ, αν έγραφε «συνεχώς», θα λέγαμε σίγουρα «κατέβαλλε συνεχώς μεγάλες προσπάθειες την προηγούμενη χρονιά». Ψιλά γράμματα.

Λίγο πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα έχω με αυτό που γράφει το _Εγκόλπιο της ορθής γραφής_ (του καθηγητή Μαρωνίτη για το περιοδικό Ταχυδρόμος):

Το ρήμα *βάλλω* (και τα σύνθετα του) γράφονται με *δύο -λ-* μόνον στον ενεστώτα και στον παρατατικό· στους άλλους χρόνους γράφονται με *ένα -λ-*. Γράφουμε:

*βάλλω, έβαλλα· θα βάλω *(μέλλων)*· έβαλα, να βάλω *(αόριστος)*· έχω βάλει.*
​
Αναφέρει τον παρακείμενο, που ξέχασα να βάλω στην πρώτη απάντηση, ο οποίος σχηματίζεται με το απαρέμφατο του αορίστου (που είναι στιγμιαίος χρόνος). Ξεχνάει ωστόσο τον εξακολουθητικό μέλλοντα. Π.χ. _Θα μας καταβάλλετε _(=δίνετε) _100 ευρώ κάθε μήνα. Θα μας καταβάλετε_ (=δώσετε) _τα πρώτα 100 ευρώ τον Ιούνιο._

Τέλος, τα ρήματα σε –λω δεν είναι μόνο τα σύνθετα από το _βάλλω_. Όλα τα ρήματα σε –λω (εκτός από το _θέλω_ και το _οφείλω_) γράφονται με δύο –λλ– στους εξακολουθητικούς χρόνους. Εκτός από τα σύνθετα του _βάλλω_ (*αμφιβάλλω, αναβάλλω, αντικαταβάλλω, αντιπαραβάλλω, αποβάλλω, βάλλω, διαβάλλω, εισβάλλω, εκβάλλω, επιβάλλω, εφεσιβάλλω, καταβάλλω, μεταβάλλω, πανικοβάλλω, παραβάλλω, παρεμβάλλω, περιβάλλω, προβάλλω, προκαταβάλλω, προσβάλλω, συμβάλλω, υπερβάλλω, υποβάλλω* κ.ά.) υπάρχουν και τα:
*ψάλλω* (ή ψέλνω), αλλά: _του έψαλε τον εξάψαλμο_.
*σφάλλω*, αλλά: _έσφαλα και ζητάω συγνώμη_.
Επίσης τα: *πάλλω* και *θάλλω*.

*απαγγέλλω* (αόριστος *απήγγειλε*), *αγγέλλω, αναγγέλλω, εξαγγέλλω, καταγγέλλω, παραγγέλλω* κ.ά.
*αναστέλλω* (αόριστος *ανέστειλε*), *αντιδιαστέλλω, αποστέλλω, διαστέλλω, εξαποστέλλω, καταστέλλω, περιστέλλω, συστέλλω, υποστέλλω* κ.ά.
*ποικίλλω* (αλλά: _Φρόντισε αυτή τη φορά να ποικίλεις τη διήγησή σου με στοιχεία της καθημερινότητας_.)
*ανατέλλω* (αλλά: _Ο ήλιος ανέτειλε στις έξι σήμερα_.)
*εξοκέλλω* (αλλά: _Το πλοίο εξόκειλε στο ακρωτήριο της Συκιάς_.)


----------



## Wish (May 29, 2010)

Πω! Πω! Ό,τι και να πω θα είναι λίγο! Σε ευχαριστώ *ΠΟΛΥ*! Επιτέλους, τα ξεδιάλυνα στο μυαλό μου!!!


----------



## Katsik35 (May 30, 2010)

'Ενας μνημονικός κανόνας (του Γρ. Ξενόπουλου): στους εξακολουθητικούς χρόνους, η πράξη γίνεται πολλές φορές, άρα βάζουμε πολλά (=δύο) -λ-. Στους στιγμιαίους, η πράξη γίνεται μία μόνο φορά, άρα βάζουμε ένα μόνον -λ-.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

Εμ, αυτός ήταν κοτζάμ Ξενόπουλος, εγώ ένας απλός παραξενόπουλος. ;)


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2010)

Μπα, παραξενόπουλος είναι αυτός (_ο μαστρο-yours truly_) που βλέπει στον τίτλο τα «δύο λλ» και λέει πως τούτο ισοδυναμεί με τέσσερα λ — και ψάχνεται πώς να τον αλλάξει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2010)

Χμμμ... Όχι ότι δεν μου αρέσει με τη σαφήνειά του το _*δύο -λ-*_, αλλά αν δούμε κάπου «οι δύο κκ» ή «τα τρία αδελφά ΚΚ» ή «οι πέντε γγ των ομοσπονδιών» θα θεωρήσουμε ότι αφορά τέσσερις κυρίες, έξι κομμουνιστικά κόμματα ή δέκα γενικούς γραμματείς; Με άλλα λόγια, μήπως έχουμε κάπως στο μυαλό μας μια άρρητη σύμβαση που λέει ότι όταν έχουμε δύο φορές ένα ξεκρέμαστο γράμμα, σημαίνει πολλά από τον όποιο συμβολισμό του (εδώ: δύο λάμδα κατά τις δύο κυρίες και όχι κυρίες-κυρίες), ενώ το πόσα πολλά ακριβώς έχουμε προσδιορίζεται από τον αριθμό που προηγείται;


----------



## Earion (Jun 2, 2010)

Αφού θυμίσαμε το μνημονικό κανόνα για το *βάλλω*
*μία φορά, ένα λάμδα -- πολλές φορές, πολλά λάμδα
*​ας θυμηθούμε και το ρήμα *άγω*, που κι αυτό προκαλεί σύγχυση
(να προάγω/να προαγάγω -- να παράγω/να παραγάγω).
Εδώ ισχύει το ακριβώς αντίστροφο:

*μία φορά, δύο αγ -- πολλές φορές, ένα αγ*​


----------



## Inachus (Jun 5, 2010)

Με αφορμή το άγω, ας δούμε λίγο κάποιους τύπους του σύνθετου παράγω, που χρησιμοποιείται πιο συχνά:
Εν. : παράγω
Συν./Στ. Μέλ. :θα παράξω (και όχι θα παραγάγω, από το μελλοντικό θέμα -αξ )
Αόρ Υποτ.: να παραγάγω (από το θέμα -αγαγ του αορ. β')


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2010)

Για το παράγω και το αν θα παράξουμε ή θα παραγάγουμε κάτι (και επειδή τα πράγματα δεν είναι, ατυχώς, τόσο απλά), παραγωγική συζήτηση εδώ:

Το «παραγάγω», το «παράξω» και ο προβοκάτορας της γειτονιάς σας


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 5, 2010)

Ως προς τις ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις, εντάξει.

Σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο όμως, γίνεται εδώ μια απάτη.
Στα ρήματα αυτά ΔΕΝ υπάρχει διάκριση μεταξύ "στιγμιαίου/εξακολουθητικού" (ή "συνοπτικού/μη συνοπτικού") κι εμείς παίζουμε με τα λ για να δείξουμε ότι τάχα διάκριση υπάρχει.
Και μερικές φορές θεωρητικολογούμε κιόλας, στηριγμένοι στην (ορθογραφική) διαφορά σα να αντιστοιχούσε σε πραγματική διαφορά στη γλώσσα.

Αν μου χρειαστεί να δηλώσω καμιά πιο λεπτή διάκριση, λέω να βάλω 3 λ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Αν μου χρειαστεί να δηλώσω καμιά πιο λεπτή διάκριση, λέω να βάλω 3 λ...


Μη δίνεις ιδέες, στα γερμανικά τα καθιέρωσαν ήδη τα τριπλά σύμφωνα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μη δίνεις ιδέες, στα γερμανικά τα καθιέρωσαν ήδη τα τριπλά σύμφωνα...


Για τους κεκέδες ή για όλους; Γράφουν «είναι ζζζαβλακωμένος»; Τι εννοείς, κάνε μας το λιανά.

Μπουκανιέρε, δεν κατάλαβα, αλλά, αν βαριέσαι να εξηγήσεις, μου το χρωστάς προφορικό.


----------



## Themis (Jun 5, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Ως προς τις ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις, εντάξει.


Δεν είναι απλώς μια σημασιολογικά ανώδυνη ορθογραφική σύμβαση (κατά το Λισσαβώνα/ Λισαβόνα). Είναι ανάγκη του _γραπτού _λόγου για να μπορεί να μεταφέρει το νόημα. Μου έχουν τύχει πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου το ένα ή τα δύο -λ- δίνουν τεράστια νοηματική διαφορά. Δεν είναι καθόλου πρακτικό να πολλαπλασιάζουμε τις περιπτώσεις όπου βρισκόμαστε αναγκασμένοι να δώσουμε τη διάκριση καταφεύγοντας σε τεχνάσματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μη δίνεις ιδέες, στα γερμανικά τα καθιέρωσαν ήδη τα τριπλά σύμφωνα...


Παλιότερα, στις σύνθετες λέξεις, όπου το πρώτο συνθετικό τελειώνει με διπλό σύμφωνο (π.χ. Schiff, πλοίο) και το δεύτερο συνθετικό αρχίζει από το ίδιο σύμφωνο (π.χ. Fahrt, ταξίδι, διαδρομή, πορεία), η γραφή ήταν με δύο σύμφωνα: Schiff+Fahrt > Schiffahrt (ταξίδι με πλοίο). Τώρα γράφεται με τρία f (για να είναι διαφανής η ετυμολογία...): Schiff+Fahrt > Schifffahrt.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

Μμμ, το φαντάστηκα, αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι τρώγανε το ένα παλιά. Στα αγγλικά κρατάνε την απόσταση· είτε σε δύο λέξεις ή με ενωτικό, τα κρατάνε χωριστά αυτά.


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 5, 2010)

Ε, τότε, Θέμη, να γράφουμε και "θα είμμαι", "να έχχω", "να παρκάρρει" κλπ.- κρίμα είναι, στα ρήματα αυτά, να χαθεί καμιά ενδεχόμενη τεράστια νοηματική διαφορά.
Αμφισβητείς μήπως ότι το "να προβάλω" και το "να προβάλλω" είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο στην προφορική γλώσσα; Εδώ τι γίνεται με τις νοηματικές διαφορές;


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 5, 2010)

Με άλλα λόγια, αυτό που γράφεις 


> Είναι ανάγκη του γραπτού λόγου για να μπορεί να μεταφέρει το νόημα.


αφήνει να εννοηθεί (αναγκαίο συμπέρασμα μάλλον) ότι η προφορική γλώσσα είναι ανάπηρη (φτωχή κλπ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

Τρόμαξα κι εγώ να σε καταλάβω. Ε, και βέβαια είναι ανισορροπίες της γλώσσας αυτά, άντε της προφορικής σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, αφού δεν την έφτιαξε ο υπερδύναμος με κάποιον γνώμονα να μας την παραδώσει έτοιμη και συμμετρική (κι ας μην ακούς τι λένε κάποιοι). Οπότε εμείς περιοριζόμαστε να περιγράφουμε και να εξηγούμε. Δεν είναι δουλειά μας να καταργούμε. Εσύ κρατάς τη διαφορά στα γραφτά σου;


----------



## Themis (Jun 5, 2010)

Αμάν, έγινε ρεσάλτο πειρατικό και με πήρανε φαλάγγι. Μπουκανιέρε, αυτά που λες δεν ανταποκρίνονται καθόλου σε όσα έγραψα εγώ.


> Αμφισβητείς μήπως ότι το "να προβάλω" και το "να προβάλλω" είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο στην προφορική γλώσσα; Εδώ τι γίνεται με τις νοηματικές διαφορές;


Φυσικά και δεν το αμφισβητώ, και αυτό ακριβώς είπα ("Είναι ανάγκη του _γραπτού _λόγου για να μπορεί να μεταφέρει το νόημα"). Όσο για την αντιμετώπιση των διαφορών στον προφορικό λόγο, χρειάζεται άραγε να πω πόσα βέλη έχει στη φαρέτρα του για να χειρίζεται ασάφειες και ομόηχα;


> Με άλλα λόγια, αυτό που γράφεις
> _Είναι ανάγκη του γραπτού λόγου για να μπορεί να μεταφέρει το νόημα._
> αφήνει να εννοηθεί (αναγκαίο συμπέρασμα μάλλον) ότι η προφορική γλώσσα είναι ανάπηρη (φτωχή κλπ).


Το εντελώς αντίθετο φυσικά. Μπροστά στην πληθώρα μέσων του προφορικού λόγου, ο γραπτός είναι ανάπηρος και χρειάζεται δεκανίκια. Για να του χορηγηθούν, θα πρέπει βέβαια να του αναγνωριστεί και κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα. Δεν το θεωρώ υπερβολική απαίτηση.


> Ε, τότε, Θέμη, να γράφουμε και "θα είμμαι", "να έχχω", "να παρκάρρει" κλπ.- κρίμα είναι, στα ρήματα αυτά, να χαθεί καμιά ενδεχόμενη τεράστια νοηματική διαφορά.


Εγώ είπα: "Δεν είναι καθόλου πρακτικό να πολλαπλασιάζουμε τις περιπτώσεις όπου βρισκόμαστε αναγκασμένοι να δώσουμε τη διάκριση καταφεύγοντας σε τεχνάσματα". Εσένα δεν σου έτυχε σε κάποια μετάφραση να προσθέτεις κατιτίς ("συχνά", "πάντα", "κάθε φορά" κτλ.) ή να αναζητάς μια ρηματική μορφή που είναι σαφής ως προς το θέμα της διάρκειας; Το τεράστιο ή μη της νοηματικής διαφοράς δεν είναι κάτι που υπάρχει απριόρι στον κόσμο των ιδεών, είναι κάτι που προκύπτει πρακτικά σε κάθε συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Υπάρχουν κρίσιμες, ακόμα και κρισιμότατες περιπτώσεις. Θα είμαι πάντα (= "θα είμμαι", αν κατάλαβα καλά) επιφυλακτικός στο ζήτημα της φωνητικής ορθογραφίας. Εσύ;


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 5, 2010)

Ως προς το γραφτό και το προφορικό, είναι δυο διαφορετικά επίπεδα του λόγου. Καθένα έχει τις χάρες του.
Ωστόσο, η πραγματική γλώσσα είναι η προφορική γλώσσα (απ' αυτήν ξεκινάμε, για να το πω έτσι). Το λέει κι η γλωσσολογία βέβαια - αλλά ανεξάρτητα από γλωσσολογίες κλπ. νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το κατανοεί οποιοσδήποτε λογικός άνθρωπος (όπως τουλάχιστον αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ την έννοια της "λογικής"). Είναι γνωστό και διατυπωμένο απ' τον καιρό του Δάντη τουλάχιστον, για να μην πω και του Αριστοτέλη (αν ερμηνεύω σωστά κάποιες φράσεις του). Οπότε, αν είναι να μιλήσουμε για γραμματική (με οποιαδήποτε έννοια), αναφερόμαστε υποχρεωτικά στην προφορική γλώσσα. Μου φαίνεται λοιπόν επικίνδυνο να ερμηνεύουμε (ή να "δημιουργούμε") γραμματικά φαινόμενα με βάση την ορθογραφία. 
Είναι εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση από τα τεχνάσματα που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούμε θεμιτά στο γραπτό λόγο (π.χ. στίξη) ή από τη διαφορά στο ύφος ή ακόμα στη σύνταξη (σαφέστερη, πιο σφιχτοδεμένη κλπ.).

Και, ανεξάρτητα απ' όλ' αυτά, πιστεύεις ειλικρινά ότι υπάρχουν αναγνώστες (πέρα ίσως από μερικούς διορθωτές, επιμελητές και λοιπούς βιτσιόζους της συντεχνίας μας) που ερμηνεύουν διαφορετικά το "να προβάλει" που θα προβάλει μπροστά στα μάτια τους, ανάλογα με το πόσα λου έχει;;


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Και, ανεξάρτητα απ' όλ' αυτά, πιστεύεις ειλικρινά ότι υπάρχουν αναγνώστες (πέρα ίσως από μερικούς διορθωτές, επιμελητές και λοιπούς βιτσιόζους της συντεχνίας μας) που ερμηνεύουν διαφορετικά το "να προβάλει" που θα προβάλει μπροστά στα μάτια τους, ανάλογα με το πόσα λου έχει;;


Μα πολλά απ' αυτά που κάνουμε τα κάνουμε για τα δικά μας όμορφα μάτια και μόνο. Κι αν κάνω λάθος, μαστιγώστε με.


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 5, 2010)

Γι' αυτό το θέμα έχω τσακωθεί (ή τα έχω πάρει) και με κάποιο κοινό φίλο μας. Συμφωνώ ότι η διάκριση συνοπτικού/μη συνοπτικού είναι σημαντική στη γλώσσα μας. Ωστόσο υπάρχουν ρήματα που δεν τηρούν αυτή τη διάκριση (κι άλλα που την τηρούν ατελώς). Δεν ξέρω γιατί (εδώ ανοίγεται ένα θέμα ερμηνείας), αλλά είναι έτσι. Τελεία και παύλα.


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2010)

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Θέμη. Το πώς καταλαβαίνει ο καθένας το "προβάλει" που προβάλλει μπροστά στα μάτια του δεν το ξέρουμε διότι δεν είμαστε ο καθένας, αν κρίνουμε όμως από το ότι κανείς δεν κάνει λάθος το "παίζει/παίξει" συμπεραίνουμε ότι η διάκριση πρέπει να αντέχει, πολύ περισσότερο που βλέπουμε, σε άλλα ρήματα, τους ομιλητές να αγωνιζονται να τη δημιουργήσουν κόντρα σε γραμματικές, λεξικά και λαθολόγια, και να λένε "παράξει", και να λένε "παρκάρισε", "να παρκέρνω". 

Έπειτα, όσα ρήματα της οικογένειας των λ/λλ έχουν αποκτήσει δημοτικούς τύπους διατηρούν τη διάκριση, π.χ. το στέλνω ή το παραγγέλνω, δεν νομίζω να λέει κανείς "μου παράγγειλε κάθε πρωί τι να του μαγειρέψω το μεσημέρι" ή "μου έστελνε ένα γράμμα προχτές". Άρα η διάκριση υπάρχει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

Δεν βλέπω τον Μπουκανιέρο στα πέριξ, να απαντήσει για ελόγου του, οπότε θα πω τι κατάλαβα εγώ: Δεν αμφισβητεί την ύπαρξη της διάκρισης και δεν μπορεί να την αμφισβητήσει. Ταυτόχρονα, δεν μπορούμε να αμφισβητήσουμε οι υπόλοιποι ότι είναι μια διάκριση που δεν είναι καθολική. Ειδικότερα, στα ρήματα σε -_λω_, διατηρείται η προφορική διαφορά σε ρήματα όπως το _αναγγέλλω_, αλλά στα ρήματα όπου δεν _ακούγεται_ η διαφορά (τα σύνθετα τού _βάλλω_) άτομα όπως η ερωτώσα εδώ χρειάζονται μια εξήγηση. Το ρήμα _κάνω_ δεν δημιουργεί στον ομιλητή ορθογραφικό πονοκέφαλο, του δημιουργεί συντακτικό, δηλαδή τι θα προσθέσει στη σύνταξή του για να δείξει το τέλειο ή το ατελές, το στιγμιαίο ή το συνεχές.

Όταν γράψεις κάπου «Έκανα πολλά λάθη στην έκθεση», θα πρέπει με τα συμφραζόμενα, με κάποιο επίρρημα, να δείξεις καλύτερα τι εννοείς. Το ίδιο κάνεις και στον προφορικό λόγο με το «να προβάλ(λ)ει». Όταν το έχεις ήδη ξεκαθαρίσει συντακτικά και έρθει η ώρα να το γράψεις, ξύνεις το κεφάλι σου για τα «λ» (μα ποιος ήταν ο κανόνας, πώς τον είπε ο nickel;). Νόμιζες ότι είχες τελειώσει, αλλά δεν. Και ταυτόχρονα, προτιμάς να το ξεκαθαρίζεις με τα συμφραζόμενα, γιατί, ακόμα κι αν ξέρεις εσύ τι γίνεται με τα «λ», δεν ξέρεις αν το γνωρίζει και ο άλλος. Είναι η περίπτωση του «ευάριθμου».


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2010)

Ωχ, η δεύτερη παράγραφος του προηγούμενου σχολίου μου είναι ολότελα λάθος!


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 6, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι ο Nickel τα είπε μια χαρά - και πολύ πιο νηφάλια από μένα (όπως συνήθως).

Sarant, μα το Θεό, μερικές φορές γίνεσαι πολύ ξεροκέφαλος, εχτός αν κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις!
Ασφαλώς κανείς δεν μπερδεύει το "να παίξω" με το "να παίζω" - κι αυτό δείχνει ότι υπάρχει πραγματική διάκριση στο ρήμα "παίζω" - και στα σαφώς περισσότερα ελληνικά ρήματα βέβαια. Ποτέ δεν το αμφισβήτησα αυτό, μάρτυρας μου κι ο Nickel.
Αντίστροφα όμως, και με την ίδια ακριβώς λογική, το γεγονός ότι όλοι, ή έστω πολλοί, μπερδεύονται με το "να προβάλω" (πώς να το γράψω; ) δείχνει ότι η διάκριση δε λειτουργεί στο συγκεκριμένο ρήμα. Εχτός αν πιστεύεις ότι η κοπέλα που ρώτησε (και όλοι οι άλλοι που μπερδεύονται) δεν είναι κανονική ελληνόφωνη, ή είναι χαζή, ή (ακόμα χειρότερα) ανελλήνιστη, αγράμματη κλπ. (Αλλά δεν μπορείς να πιστεύεις κάτι τέτοιο, έτσι δεν είναι; ).
Τα "παράξει", "παρκάρισε" και "τρακέρνω" μια χαρά τα βρίσκω. Άλλωστε, για κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις έγραψα ότι κάποτε η διάκριση τηρείται ατελώς (δηλ. παρουσιάζεται σε μερικούς τύπους του ρήματος ή σε κάποιον εναλλαχτικό τύπο, αλλά όχι σε όλους τους τύπους ή όχι στον τύπο που έχει το περισσότερο γόητρο).
Π.χ. εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα "παρκέρνω", "τρακέρνω", όμως:
α) πολλοί δεν τα λένε ή και δεν τα γνωρίζουν καν,
β) απ' αυτούς που τα γνωρίζουν, οι περισσότεροι τα θεωρούν λαϊκούρες (με απλά λόγια: δεν θα τα έγραφαν σε "σοβαρό" γραπτό λόγο)
γ) δεν υπάρχουν σε όλα τα εις -αρω ρήματα, π.χ. δεν λέγεται, νομίζω, το "φιλμέρνω" και πολλά άλλα (τα περισσότερα).
Το "παράξει" μας πάει σε προηγούμενη κουβέντα. Ο τύπος φτιάχτηκε, κατ'αναλογία, ακριβώς επειδή η διάκριση συνοπτικού/μη συνοπτικού παραμένει ενεργή και ισχυρή στα ελληνικά, αλλά και γιατί η αντίστοιχη λόγια διάκριση "να παράγω/να παραγάγω" δεν λειτουργεί, δηλ. πολλοί την κάνουν λάθος και κανένας (πιστεύω εγώ) δεν τη λέει αβίαστα. Με αυτό, δηλ. με το ότι η διάκριση "αγ/αγαγ" δεν λειτουργεί, είσαι θαρρώ υποχρεωμένος να σύμφωνήσεις γιατί, που να πάρει ο διάολος, τόχεις πει εσύ ο ίδιος


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 6, 2010)

Nickel, έχω μάλλον μια μικρή διαφωνία μαζί σου (ακόμα πιο ξεκάθαρα με το Θέμη, όπως φαίνεται). Δεν πιστεύω ότι όταν λες μια φράση όπως π.χ. «Έκανα πολλά λάθη στην έκθεση», νιώθεις την ανάγκη να διευκρινίσεις αν λάθευες συχνά ή αν λάθεψες κάποια συγκεκριμένη φορά. Εχτός βέβαια αν συντρέχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος. Αλλά, πάλι αν συντρέχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος, μπορεί να χρειάζεται επίσης να διευκρινίσεις τι σημαίνει "λάθη" και τι εννοείς "πολλά" κοκ.
Ή για να το πω όσο απλούστερα μπορώ: Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι, π.χ. σε προσεγμένο γραπτό λόγο, μπορεί να υπάρξει ανάγκη "να δείξεις καλύτερα τι εννοείς", σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση, σε οποιαδήποτε λέξη ή φράση, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο και με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο. Αμφισβητώ ότι υπάρχει ανάγκη γραμματικής διάκρισης στο συγκεκριμένο ρήμα "έκανα" (ενώ, αντίθετα, υπάρχει τέτοια ανάγκη στο "έτρεχα/έτρεξα"). Δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο;


----------



## Themis (Jun 6, 2010)

Μετά τα σχόλια του Nickel και του Sarant, δεν νομίζω ότι έχω να προσθέσω κάτι χρήσιμο. Θα ήθελα όμως να τονίσω ένα σημαντικό γενικότερο ζήτημα που θέτει ο Μπουκανιέρος, όταν λέει:


buccaneer said:


> Συμφωνώ ότι η διάκριση συνοπτικού/μη συνοπτικού είναι σημαντική στη γλώσσα μας. Ωστόσο υπάρχουν ρήματα που δεν τηρούν αυτή τη διάκριση (κι άλλα που την τηρούν ατελώς). Δεν ξέρω γιατί (εδώ ανοίγεται ένα θέμα ερμηνείας), αλλά είναι έτσι. Τελεία και παύλα.


και


> Οπότε, αν είναι να μιλήσουμε για γραμματική (με οποιαδήποτε έννοια), αναφερόμαστε υποχρεωτικά στην προφορική γλώσσα. Μου φαίνεται λοιπόν επικίνδυνο να ερμηνεύουμε (ή να "δημιουργούμε") γραμματικά φαινόμενα με βάση την ορθογραφία.


Ούτε εγώ επικαλούμαι τη γλωσσολογία, επικαλούμαι απλώς τη λογική. Η γλώσσα δεν τείνει άραγε να δημιουργεί σύστημα; Αν είναι σημαντική η διάκριση, πώς δεχόμαστε έτσι αβασάνιστα ότι κάποια ρήματα δεν την τηρούν; Μήπως βασιζόμενοι μόνο στην προφορά και καθόλου στη σημασιολογία; Και αφού το θέμα ερμηνείας είναι ανοιχτό, πώς μπορούμε να βάζουμε τελεία και παύλα; Η γλώσσα είναι βέβαια ρέουσα πραγματικότητα (ομολογουμένως πιο ρέουσα από άλλες), και στην περίπτωσή της ισχύει κατ' εξοχήν ότι η συγκρότηση συστήματος είναι μια τάση που εμπεριέχει κεντρόφυγες και κεντρομόλες δυνάμεις. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, και δεδομένου ότι η βασικότερη κινητήρια δύναμη της εξέλιξης της γλώσσας είναι εξωγλωσσική (δεν πρόκειται βέβαια για κλειστό σύστημα), υπάρχει ασφαλώς μια κρίσιμη μάζα για τα διάφορα στοιχεία του συστήματος (και για το ίδιο το σύστημα βέβαια, αλλά αυτό μόνο με τη βοήθεια των πυρηνικών βομβών των αφεντάδων του πλανήτη μπορούμε να το φανταστούμε).

Στην περίπτωση της διάκρισης συνοπτικού/μη συνοπτικού, είναι φανερό κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη ότι η κρίσιμη μάζα κάθε άλλο παρά έχει επιτευχθεί. Τα ρήματα που "δεν την τηρούν", δεν είναι ρήματα που πραγματικά (δηλαδή σημασιολογικά) δεν την τηρούν. Όταν οι κεντρομόλες δυνάμεις είναι επικρατέστερες, συγγνώμη, αλλά τα ρήματα αυτά τείνουν να αποτελούν ανωμαλίες (βλ. και τις παρατηρήσεις του Sarant για το παρκέρνω, παρκάρισα κτλ.). Έχει χρειαστεί να ρωτήσω άγγλους φίλους για το στιγμιαίο ή εξακολουθητικό του ρήματος σε μια πρόταση που μεταφράζω και _δυσκολεύονται να καταλάβουν τι τους λέω_. Εμείς δεν βρισκόμαστε στο σημείο αυτό. Στο χωριό του πατέρα μου στην Κρήτη το μόνο "προβάλω" που υπάρχει είναι στιγμιαίος μέλλοντας του "προβαίνω", που αδυνατούσε από μόνο του να τον εισφέρει. Η δύναμη ενός συστήματος που δεν έχει μπατάρει είναι πανίσχυρη. Και τείνει να αντιμετωπίζει έμπρακτα, στον ζωντανό προφορικό λόγο, τις αποκλίσεις σαν ανωμαλίες. "Τείνει" βέβαια, δεν λέω πως οτιδήποτε μπορεί να θεωρηθεί τελειωμένο και στατικό.

Τα ρήματα δεν είναι Ροβινσώνες ενός αστικού ιδεολογικού συστήματος, που το καθένα δηλώνει προτίμηση ή απαρέσκεια να τηρήσει τη διάκριση. Τα ρήματα εντάσσονται σε ένα σύστημα, ενίοτε ατελώς ή και πολύ ατελώς. Αν όμως χάσουμε την οπτική της ολότητας, δεν νομίζω ότι προσεγγίζουμε ικανοποιητικά τα γλωσσικά ζητήματα.

Επειδή μακρηγορώ, ας πάμε στον γραπτό λόγο. Όχι, δεν "δημιουργούμε" γραμματικά φαινόμενα με βάση την ορθογραφία. Απλώς η ορθογραφία (βασική "γραμματική" του γραπτού λόγου) μπορεί μερικές φορές να αποτυπώνει ουσιαστικά φαινόμενα που η ζωντανή προφορική γλώσσα (για λόγους κυρίως ιστορικούς) σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν καταφέρνει να κάνει. Αλλά η ζωντανή προφορική γλώσσα έχει άλλη γκάμα μέσων και βρίσκει την άκρη. Για να το σχηματοποιήσω κάπως, όταν διαβάζει κάποιος ένα βιβλίο, δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει και να ζητήσει διευκρινίσεις από τον συγγραφέα ή τον μεταφραστή. Νομίζω ότι ο μετααφραστής οφείλει βέβαια να τείνει ευήκοον ους στις γλωσσικές εξελίξεις, αλλά οφείλει επίσης να χρησιμοποιεί τα μέσα που είναι (ακόμα) διαθέσιμα για να επικοινωνεί με τον αναγνώστη του. Και δεν νομίζω να γίνομαι παράλογος.


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 6, 2010)

Θέμη, δεν πρόλαβα να απαντήσω στην τελευταία φράση σου λόγω αιφνίδιας τρεχάλας. 


> Θα είμαι πάντα (= "θα είμμαι", αν κατάλαβα καλά) επιφυλακτικός στο ζήτημα της φωνητικής ορθογραφίας. Εσύ;


Είμαι, όχι για πάντα αλλά προς το παρόν, επιφυλαχτικός στο ζήτημα της φωνητικής ορθογραφίας - αλλά για εντελώς διαφορετικούς λόγους.
Με μια κουβέντα, δεν πιστεύω ότι αξίζει σήμερα στους Έλληνες η φωνητική ορθογραφία. Κι ακόμα λιγότερο στους έλληνες φιλολογοαποτέτοιους. Ας λύσουν πρώτα ένα σωρό άλλα ζητήματα και, αν ποτέ τα λύσουν, βλέπουμε. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει και λίγη δικαιοσύνη σε τούτο τον κόσμο.


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 6, 2010)

Πάμε πάλι...
Δεν επικαλούμαι μόνο τη λογική, επικαλούμαι και τη γλωσσολογία. Αλλά, εδώ, εσύ μοιάζει να είσαι περισσότερο από μένα κολλημένος σε ένα είδος γλωσσολογίας (την "αυστηρά συστημική", ας πούμε) που, στο μεν χώρο της γλωσσολογίας θεωρείται κάπως σχηματική και ξεπερασμένη ενώ στον παραέξω χώρο είχε πάντα κάποια προβλήματα με τη λογική, καθώς και με μεγάλα τμήματα της γλώσσας που περίσσευαν απ' τα σχήματα - και με την εξωγλωσσική πραγματικότητα βέβαια.

Τελεία και παύλα δεν βάζω στο θέμα της ερμηνείας, προφανώς. Τελεία και παύλα βάζω στο ερώτημά σου


> πώς δεχόμαστε έτσι αβασάνιστα ότι κάποια ρήματα δεν την τηρούν;


Άμα διαπιστώνουμε ότι δεν την τηρούν, βασανισμένα ή αβασάνιστα, δεχόμαστε ότι δεν την τηρούν και περνάμε στην ερμηνεία (αλλά με δεδομένη αυτή την παραδοχή).

Θα μπορούσα να πω πολύ περισσότερα, γιατί μπορείς να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ τι γίνεται αυτή η περίφημη διάκριση στην οριστική του ενεστώτα (και σε οποιοδήποτε ρήμα); Λέμε π.χ. "σκέφτομαι άρα υπάρχω", αλλά παρά το βαρυσήμαντο και το λόγιο της δήλωσης, δε νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να διευκρινίσουμε αν αυτό ισχύει πάντα ή είναι έμπνευση της στιγμής.

Και για να ξεμπερδεύω λόγω της ώρας (νυστάζω, όχι πάντα τέτοια ώρα αλλά τούτη τη στιγμή - απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση στα ελληνικά φαίνεται!), πιστεύω ότι, στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, γίνεσαι, με το συμπάθιο, παράλογος - ειδικά στην τελευταία παράγραφο και ειδικότερα στη φράση: 


> Απλώς η ορθογραφία (βασική "γραμματική" του γραπτού λόγου) μπορεί μερικές φορές να αποτυπώνει ουσιαστικά φαινόμενα που η ζωντανή προφορική γλώσσα (για λόγους κυρίως ιστορικούς) σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν καταφέρνει να κάνει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Nickel, έχω μάλλον μια μικρή διαφωνία μαζί σου (ακόμα πιο ξεκάθαρα με το Θέμη, όπως φαίνεται). Δεν πιστεύω ότι όταν λες μια φράση όπως π.χ. «Έκανα πολλά λάθη στην έκθεση», νιώθεις την ανάγκη να διευκρινίσεις αν λάθευες συχνά ή αν λάθεψες κάποια συγκεκριμένη φορά. Εχτός βέβαια αν συντρέχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος. Αλλά, πάλι αν συντρέχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος, μπορεί να χρειάζεται επίσης να διευκρινίσεις τι σημαίνει "λάθη" και τι εννοείς "πολλά" κοκ.


Από τη στιγμή που η γλώσσα σού επιτρέπει και σου επιβάλλει να αντιλαμβάνεσαι τη διαφορά συνοπτικού - μη συνοπτικού, μια τέτοια πρόταση, έτσι όπως την έδωσα, πρέπει αυτομάτως να σου δημιουργεί την απορία, την ανάγκη να της προσθέσεις την πινελιά που της λείπει. Αυτομάτως πρέπει να της δίνεις δύο σημασίες και να την εντάσσεις σε δύο διαφορετικά γλωσσικά περιβάλλοντα για να νοηματοδοτηθεί πλήρως.

Πάντως, πέρα από την εξήγηση που όφειλα να δώσω στην απορία της Wish και το ερώτημα που μου δημιουργείται (υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση; πρέπει να πάψουμε να γράφουμε με δύο -λ- το μη συνοπτικό; να τα δεχόμαστε όπως κι αν είναι γραμμένα και να οδηγούμαστε από τα συμφραζόμενα, πράγμα που έτσι κι αλλιώς κάνουμε όταν υποψιαζόμαστε ότι ο γράφων δεν τα πάει καλά με τα σύνθετα του «βάλλω»;), ανοίγω άλλο παράθυρο σε σχέση με το συνοπτικό και το μη συνοπτικό, και τη μετάφραση: ένα από τα πιο διαολεμένα προβλήματα στη μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά είναι η αποκωδικοποίηση του simple past, που είναι και αόριστος και παρατατικός. _He exaggerated._ Και _υπερέβαλε_ και _υπερέβαλλε_. Καταργούμε το παιχνίδι με τα -λ-, ιδού η λύση!




Μέχρι τον αμέσως επόμενο simple past.


----------



## Themis (Jun 7, 2010)

Μπουκανιέρε, είναι εμφανώς αδύνατον να συνεχίσουμε εδώ μια τόσο εκτεταμένη συζήτηση και με τόσες εκατέρωθεν ασυνεννοησίες. Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω π.χ. πόσο "αυστηρά συστημική" είναι μια προσέγγιση γεμάτη πηγαινέλα μεταξύ επιμέρους και ολότητας, γεμάτη από τάσεις, ροές και εξωγενείς καθοριστικούς παράγοντες. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μερικές διατυπώσεις σου τείνουν να αγνοούν τη σημασιολογία αν δεν συμπίπτει απολύτως με τη μορφολογία και να δείχνουν στην κατεύθυνση μιας γλώσσας που είναι συνομοσπονδία λέξεων - κάτι που φυσικά δεν θεωρώ ότι το πιστεύεις. Επίσης, δεν καταλαβαίνω τον απόλυτο σκανδαλισμό σου με τον ίδιο τον ορισμό του προκείμενου προβλήματος: τη γραφή με το ένα ή δύο -λ- δεν τη φτιάξαμε εμείς αλλά τη βρήκαμε, δηλώνει διάκριση στιγμιαίου/ εξακολουθητικού (ή συνοπτικού/ μη συνοπτικού), η διάκριση αυτή είναι ουσιαστικό σημασιολογικό στοιχείο στη γλώσσα εν γένει (όσο κι αν αμφισβητείται η ύπαρξή της σε κάποια ρήματα), και γι' αυτό ακριβώς έχουμε πρόβλημα και συζητάμε τι να κάνουμε.

Ας είναι. Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία, μελλοντικά, όποτε λάχει, θα με βοηθούσε πολύ στην κατανόηση της άποψής σου αν μου διευκρίνιζες πώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι κάποιες εντελώς συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις, που τις επέλεξα όχι βέβαια γιατί ορίζουν το πρόβλημά μας, αλλά γιατί βοηθάνε στην οριοθέτησή του (τουλάχιστον για μένα).

- Το ζήτημα της έλλειψης γενικής πληθυντικού σε κάποια ουσιαστικά, και αν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι αυτά δεν τη χρειάζονται ενώ τα άλλα τη χρειάζονται (όσο κι αν φορτίζουμε ή αποφορτίζουμε αυτή την ανάγκη). [Σημειωτέον ότι στο χωριό του πατέρα μου στην Κρήτη (το αναφέρω γιατί μόνο εκεί γνώρισα, και μάλιστα αρκετά καλά, μια εξωαθηναϊκή μορφή της γλώσσας), υπήρχαν όλες ανεξαιρέτως οι γενικές πληθυντικού, εντελώς αβίαστα.]

- Για να δούμε λίγο το παρόν σαν ιστορία, αν συνεχιστεί η σημερινή τάση των νεοκαθαρευουσιάνων της απόλυτης ξεφτίλας, και ceteris paribus φυσικά, θα θεωρούσες ικανοποιητικό να πούμε ότι το ρήμα "παρέχω" δεν τηρεί τη διάκριση παρατατικού/ αορίστου; Θα το συσχέτιζες με το ρήμα "έχω", ή με το ότι οι λογιοντερτάλιοι δεν έτυχε να βρουν έναν αόριστο που να μπορούν να τον πουν, ενώ το "παρέχω" αντικαθιστά εμφανώς στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις το "δίνω" που τηρεί τη διάκριση; Σημαντικό θα ήταν ακόμα να δούμε αν προκύπτει ένα κάπως γενικότερο σημασιολογικό πρόβλημα, ή απλώς εγώ προσωπικά έχω μια αναπηρία.

- Το ζήτημα του αναλογικού σχηματισμού ανύπαρκτων μορφολογικών τύπων από τα παιδιά. Δύο κοντινά μου παιδιά έλεγαν για καιρό "έπαρα". Πέρα από την πανθομολογούμενη δύναμη της αναλογίας, εγώ νομίζω ότι διακρίνω και τη λειτουργικότητα της διάκρισης στιγμιαίου/ εξακολουθητικού στους παρελθοντικούς χρόνους. Ούτε μία φορά δεν αναπλήρωσαν το κενό του δυσπρόσιτου "πήρα" με το "έπαιρνα", που βεβαίως το γνώριζαν πολύ καλά.

- Τέλος, θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω πώς αντιμετωπίζεις τη γραφή με ένα ή δύο -λ- και με ποιο σκεπτικό (το ζήτησε και ο nickel αυτό).

Είπαμε, εν ευθέτω χρόνω.


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 7, 2010)

Θέμη, καλώς, θα συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα στην άλλη διάσταση.

Απαντάω λοιπόν μόνο σ' αυτό που ρώτησε κι ο nickel.
Θυμίζω ότι ξεκίνησα την πρώτη παρέμβασή μου ως εξής:



> Ως προς τις ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις, εντάξει.
> 
> Σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο όμως, γίνεται εδώ μια απάτη.



Δηλ. γράφω κι εγώ ένα ή δύο λ, σύμφωνα με τον ορθογραφικό κανόνα (κι αν είμαι αφηρημένος μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, γιατί εδώ δε δουλεύει κανένα γλωσσικό αισθητήριο -έστω κι αν ο "κανόνας" είναι απλός, απλούστατος- αλλά γράφω όπως σε μια ξένη γλώσσα). Πιστεύω ότι θάπρεπε να το γράφουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο (ένα ή δύο λ, διαλέχτε!) για ν' αποφεύγουμε την εξαπάτηση. Δηλ. για να δηλώσουμε ότι, στην πραγματική γλώσσα και στα συγκεκριμένα ρήματα δεν γίνεται διάκριση.


----------



## anef (Jun 7, 2010)

Στην πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα κουβέντα (στην οποία συμφωνώ με τον buccaneer), θα ήθελα να συμβάλω με μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη παρατήρηση. Κτγμ, η ανυπαρξία διάκρισης στιγμιαίου/εξακολουθητικού στα ρήματα που συζητάμε οφείλεται στο ότι δεν τα αφήσαμε ιστορικά να ακολουθήσουν τον φυσιολογικό τους δρόμο. Λέμε π.χ. _βάζω_, αλλά δεν θέλουμε, για εξωγλωσσικούς/ιδεολογικούς λόγους, να πούμε _αποβάζω _κλπ. Όταν όμως εισάγονται λόγια στοιχεία στη γλώσσα (πράγμα τελείως φυσιολογικό εντέλει, καμία αντίρρηση σ' αυτό), αρνούμαστε μετά να αποδεχτούμε ότι αυτά τα στοιχεία (αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί μόνο μια μικρή ελίτ) τελικά θα διαμορφωθούν, θα πλαστούν με τη σειρά τους από τους ομιλητές. 

Π.χ. έχουμε αθρόα εισαγωγή αρχαιοπρεπών ρημάτων που συντάσσονται με γενική, οι ομιλητές κατόπιν πιστεύουν ότι για να έχει κύρος ο λόγος τους πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν παντού γενική, αυτό όμως δεν μπορούμε να το δεχτούμε. Θέλουμε να ακολουθούν όλο το πακέτο, να μάθουν αρχαία και να ξέρουν πότε ένα τέτοιο ρήμα συντάσσεται με γενική, πότε με αιτιατική, κλπ. Αυτό όμως δεν γίνεται. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση τα ρήματα αυτά δεν μας δυσκολεύουν ιδιαίτερα, απλώς δεν κάνουν τη διάκριση στιγμιαίου/εξακολουθητικού. Ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα δεν δημιουργείται κτγμ ούτε στον γραπτό λόγο. Π.χ. σε ένα εγχειρίδιο με γενικές οδηγίες (όπου στην ουσία εννοείται σε κάθε πρόταση το «πάντα», δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος να παρανοήσει). Αν οι ομιλητές θεωρούσαν ότι δημιουργείται πρόβλημα στη γλώσσα γενικά, θα το είχαν λύσει με κάποιον τρόπο, ή θα διαφαινόταν έστω κάποια τάση. Έτσι πιστεύω ότι ικανοί, ικανότατοι ομιλητές της γλώσσας θα συνεχίσουν για χρόνια πολλά ακόμα να σε ρωτάνε, nickel, ποια ορθογραφία είναι η σωστή.

Έντιτ: εδώ έκανα ένα φάουλ στο παράδειγμα με τα ρήματα με γενική, γιατί ακολουθείται άλλος δρόμος: εκείνα δεν συμμορφώνονται με τον αρχαίο κανόνα, εδώ δεν έχουμε συμμόρφωση με μια επιταγή της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όταν η συμμόρφωση δεν γίνεται, θεωρούμε ότι είναι αναγκαίο να την επιβάλουμε ακόμα κι αν οι ομιλητές δεν το θεωρούν αναγκαίο.


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 8, 2010)

Ναι, μπράβο, αυτό είναι το ένα μέρος της ερμηνείας (που λέγαμε).


----------



## Themis (Jun 8, 2010)

Κάποια σκόρπια σχόλια με αφορμή την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα παρέμβαση της anef.


anef said:


> η ανυπαρξία διάκρισης στιγμιαίου/εξακολουθητικού στα ρήματα που συζητάμε


Εδώ είναι μια βασική διαφωνία μου, πριν από το "διά ταύτα". Η φωνητική σύμπτωση δύο μορφών του ρήματος δεν αρκεί για να διαπιστώσουμε ανυπαρξία της διάκρισης. Υπάρχει και η σημασιολογία. Αν βασιζόμαστε στον ζωντανό προφορικό λόγο, πρέπει να έχουμε τα αυτιά μας ορθάνοιχτα. Εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι, ακριβώς επειδή η δήλωση της διάκρισης είναι ισχυρή στη γλώσσα εν γένει, βλέπουμε συχνά-πυκνά ένα είδος σημασιολογικού κανιβαλισμού. Για παράδειγμα, το επέβα[l]αν/επιβά[l]ανε δεν βλέπω να είναι στη ζωντανή χρήση παρατατικοαόριστος, ένας παρελθοντικός χρόνος που αφήνει ανοιχτό το θέμα της διάρκειας, αλλά σκέτος αόριστος. Βλέπω επίσης ότι τις περισσότερες φορές, όταν χρειάζεται η δήλωση της διάρκειας, οι ομιλητές δεν αρκούνται να βάλουν δίπλα του ένα (π.χ.) "συνεχώς", αλλά χρησιμοποιούν άλλο ρήμα - τόσο ξεκάθαρα αόριστος τους φαίνεται. Έστω όμως ότι κάνω λάθος στην περίπτωση αυτή. Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να ξεκινάμε θεωρώντας δεδομένα κάποια πράγματα που δεν είναι, και μάλιστα με εντελώς φορμαλιστικά κριτήρια. Θα πρέπει να έχουμε διαπιστώσει εντελώς συγκεκριμένα, στη ζωντανή γλωσσική χρήση, ότι όντως έχει συντελεστεί σημασιολογική συγχώνευση/ υπέρβαση της διάκρισης σε δύο ομόηχους μορφολογικούς τύπους του ρήματος. Το ομόηχο δύο τύπων του πίνακα κλίσης των ρημάτων δεν αποδεικνύει τίποτε από μόνο του.



anef said:


> Όταν όμως εισάγονται λόγια στοιχεία στη γλώσσα (πράγμα τελείως φυσιολογικό εντέλει, καμία αντίρρηση σ' αυτό), αρνούμαστε μετά να αποδεχτούμε ότι αυτά τα στοιχεία (αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί μόνο μια μικρή ελίτ) τελικά θα διαμορφωθούν, θα πλαστούν με τη σειρά τους από τους ομιλητές.


Καμία αντίρρηση σ' αυτό, αλλά υποβόσκει μια ελιτίστικη κατηγορία για ελιτισμό. Δεν καταλαβαίνω π.χ. γιατί τα νεοκαθαρευουσιάνικα παπαγαλάκια της τηλεόρασης είναι πιο "ομιλητές" από μένα (πιο ίσοι ομιλητές, αναμφισβήτητα είναι). Το να βγάζουμε τον εαυτό μας απ' έξω, μου φαίνεται εντελώς ελιτίστικο, όταν τουλάχιστον πρόκειται για διεργασίες που δεν έχουν κατασταλάξει στην ευρύτερη γλωσσική χρήση. Ο μπαρμπα-Μήτσος δεν λέει "επιδέχεται αντιρρήσεων", ούτε καν το σκέτο "επιδέχεται". Αν κάποτε το πει, θα το δεχτούμε αναγκαστικά. Αλλά, πάνω στη βράση, δεν καταλαβαίνω βάσει ποιων κριτηρίων θεωρούμε ότι, ειδικά εμείς, πρέπει να είμαστε απ' έξω και να παρατηρούμε αμέτοχοι, άσε που αυτό στην πράξη δεν γίνεται. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, τα φαινόμενα λαθών στην ψευτολόγια χρήση λόγιων τύπων δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από την επίδραση την οποία ασκεί στη γλώσσα ο τηλεοπτικά πολλαπλασιασμένος μονόλογος των ημιμαθών λακέδων όλων των εξουσιών, ας μην ξεχνιόμαστε. Πρέπει να έχουμε πάντα υπόψη μας τη διαφορά του τηλεοπτικού μονολόγου από τον ζωντανό προφορικό λόγο και το γεγονός ότι τις περισσότερες φορές μιλάμε για χρήσεις που περιορίζονται στον μονόλογο (από τηλεόραση μέχρι διαλέξεις) και σε πολύ περιορισμένο κύκλο ανθρώπων (κυρίως μάλιστα στον γραπτό λόγο). Η επίκληση "των ομιλητών" μου ακούγεται εδώ κάπως μεταφυσική. "Οι ομιλητές" δεν μετέρχονται "μέσων" και ούτε καν "μέσα", τελεία και παύλα (που θα έλεγε κι ο Μπουκανιέρος). Και αν κάποιοι θέλουν να τους μετέλθουν, εμείς, σαν ομιλητές, θα τους λέμε: δεν θα μας μετέλθετε ρε!



anef said:


> όταν η συμμόρφωση δεν γίνεται, θεωρούμε ότι είναι αναγκαίο να την επιβάλουμε ακόμα κι αν οι ομιλητές δεν το θεωρούν αναγκαίο


Όταν οι περί ων ο λόγος ομιλητές είναι οι προαναφερθέντες, κανείς δεν θα μου στερήσει την απόλαυση να τους λέω τα περί μεταξωτών βρακιών.



anef said:


> Αν οι ομιλητές θεωρούσαν ότι δημιουργείται πρόβλημα στη γλώσσα γενικά, θα το είχαν λύσει με κάποιον τρόπο, ή θα διαφαινόταν έστω κάποια τάση


Αυτό ακριβώς κάνουμε.


----------



## anef (Jun 8, 2010)

Θέμη, για το 1ο, κατάλαβα τι λες. Πράγματι, μπορεί να είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Λέω δεν _υπάρχει _διάκριση στιγμιαίου/εξακολουθητικού αλλά στην πραγματικότητα εννοώ δεν σημαδεύεται, δεν μαρκάρεται η διάκριση, ακούς το ίδιο πράγμα και αποφασίζεις από τα συμφραζόμενα. Θα μπορούσες άρα να γράφεις και το ίδιο πράγμα και να αποφασίζεις από τα συμφραζόμενα. Θα αντιτείνεις ότι τα συμφραζόμενα στον γραπτό λόγο δεν είναι τόσο βοηθητικά όσο στον προφορικό και θα πω ότι ούτως ή άλλως σ' αυτά καταφεύγεις και στον γραπτό αναγκαστικά, αφού οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δεν ξέρουν την ορθογραφική διάκριση. Δηλ. στα περισσότερα γραπτά που διορθώνω η ορθογραφία είναι λάθος ή είναι σωστή τυχαία (γιατί παρακάτω είναι λάθος :) ), άρα αποφασίζω τι θα διορθώσω με βάση τα συμφραζόμενα. Θα μου πεις ότι αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει με όλες τις λέξεις ουσιαστικά όταν ο άλλος είναι ανορθόγραφος (και ίσως ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτών που διαβάζουμε περνάει από κάποιου είδους διόρθωση -αν και οι ορθογράφοι αυτή τη διαφορά δεν την πιάνουν), και θα πω ότι σύμφωνα με τη δική μου εμπειρία, άνθρωποι που δεν είναι ανορθόγραφοι γενικά εδώ μπερδεύονται, και αυτό με φέρνει πάλι στον προφορικό λόγο. Για να το πω πιο απλά: νομίζω πως θα ήταν βολική μια απλοποίηση.

Για την επίκληση των ομιλητών ως προς τη χρήση των γενικών έχεις δίκιο, δεν πρόκειται για καθημερινή, διαδεδομένη χρήση. Όμως, λέγοντας ομιλητές εν προκειμένω εννοούσα ακριβώς αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν αυτούς τους τύπους, όχι το σύνολο των ομιλητών της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Αν το μπέρδεμα γίνεται γιατί υπάρχουν τα μίντια και ο Χατζηνικολάου λίγο ενδιαφέρει. Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει είναι ότι γίνεται μπέρδεμα: το αντίστοιχο νήμα εδώ στη Λεξιλογία πιστοποιεί του λόγου το αληθές. Η κριτική για τα μεταξωτά βρακιά καλή είναι, αλλά δυστυχώς -έτσι όπως το καταλαβαίνω εγώ τουλάχιστον- στην πράξη δεν μπορεί να έχει εφαρμογή. Αυτοί που θέλουν να φορέσουν τα μεταξωτά βρακιά αισθάνονται ότι μόνο έτσι ο λόγος τους θα έχει κύρος, και αυτή δεν είναι συνειδητή επιλογή -νομίζω. Θα έλεγα πως χτυπάμε το σύμπτωμα και τον ανυποψίαστο χρήστη (που πάλι λάθος κάνει) και όχι την αιτία.

Για το τελευταίο, το «αυτό ακριβώς κάνουμε»: σωστά, το κάνουμε, εντελώς ανεπιτυχώς, μόνο στον γραπτό λόγο, όχι στον προφορικό. Δεν μαρκάρουμε τη διαφορά κάπως στον προφορικό λόγο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2010)

Έτσι, όλως προχείρως, σαν εξυπνάδα περισσότερο παρά σαν επιχείρημα στο οποίο έχω εμβαθύνει, κυρίως επειδή έχω υπόψη μου διάφορες ευρύτερες προτάσεις για ορθογραφικές απλοποιήσεις, αλλά πρώτη φορά αντιμετωπίζω πρόταση για απλοποίηση των συγκεκριμένων ρημάτων (των συνθέτων του _βάλλω_):

Έχουμε στον παρατατικό του _είμαι_ τους τύπους _ήμαστε_ και _ήσαστε_. Πολλοί κάνουν λάθος και γράφουν _είμαστε χτες_.
Έχουμε «Τι μέλλει γενέσθαι;» και «Η κυρία δεν με μέλει».
Έχουμε επιχειρήματα _έωλα_ και _αίολα_.
Για να μη μιλήσω για το _γλύψιμο_ που πέφτει στο διαδίκτυο. Φειδίες έχουν γίνει όλοι.

Με δυο λόγια, έχουμε του κόσμου τα ομόηχα με διαφορετικές ορθογραφίες. Ιστορικές, λόγω προέλευσης, αμφισβήτησης παραδοσιακών ορθογραφιών (_ορθοπαιδικός, αίολος_) ή μη απλοποίησης (_τόννος, γάμμα_). Μια σαρωτική απλοποίηση θα ήταν κάτι που θα είχε νόημα, άλλο αν μας βρίσκει αντίθετους όταν έχουμε βάλει τα πράγματα στη ζυγαριά. Ωστόσο, γιατί να θέλουμε να κάψουμε μια ιστορική «καλλιγραφία» που κάποιοι την αγαπούν και την τηρούν στο γραπτό τους και που δημιουργεί διάκριση, αίρει αμφισημία, βοηθάει, δεν είναι άχρηστη, έστω κι αν είναι χρήσιμη μόνο στο δεύτερο στάδιο, στο γραφτό, όπου όμως δεν είναι το μόνο πράγμα που ανοίγει και γίνεται διαφορετικό όταν κάνουμε το επόμενο βήμα από τον προφορικό λόγο;

Κάποιοι μιλάνε και δεν αναβοσβήνουν λαμπάκια με λάμδα στο μυαλό τους. Για άλλους, αναβοσβήνουν. Για άλλους η φουστανέλα έχει ακόμα δύο -λ-. Και άλλοι λένε «προβάλ(λ)ουν» και παίρνουν εκείνη τη στιγμή άλλη μια απόφαση.


----------



## anef (Jun 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Έτσι, όλως προχείρως, σαν εξυπνάδα περισσότερο παρά σαν επιχείρημα στο οποίο έχω εμβαθύνει, κυρίως επειδή έχω υπόψη μου διάφορες ευρύτερες προτάσεις για ορθογραφικές απλοποιήσεις, αλλά πρώτη φορά αντιμετωπίζω πρόταση για απλοποίηση των συγκεκριμένων ρημάτων (των συνθέτων του _βάλλω_)



Nickel, απλώς τράβηξα το επιχείρημα μέχρι τα άκρα, δεν έκανα καμιά σοβαρή πρόταση :)


----------



## Themis (Jun 9, 2010)

anef, δεν έχω σημαντικές αντιρρήσεις στα όσα λες. Το θέμα της απλοποίησης καταλαβαίνω ότι τίθεται εκ των πραγμάτων, όσο κι αν εγώ το βλέπω περισσότερο με τη λογική του nickel. Ας μην ξεχνάμε πάντως ότι εμείς δεν αποφασίζουμε για τόσο σπουδαία θέματα, απλώς βρισκόμαστε αναγκασμένοι να γράψουμε τη λέξη με ένα ή δύο -λ- και νομίζω ότι ενδείκνυται πρακτικό μυαλό και συνεκτίμηση των ιδιαιτεροτήτων του γραπτού λόγου.

Εντελώς διευκρινιστικά, νομίζω ότι η ζωντανή γλώσσα δεν αντιμετωπίζει την ομοηχία που μας απασχολεί μόνο με πολτοποίηση της διαφοράς στιγμιαίου/εξακολουθητικού αλλά και με επισκίαση του ενός από το άλλο. Παρέχω/ παρείχα/ θα παρέχω/ θα δώσω ή προσφέρω/ έδωσα ή πρόσφερα/ έχω δώσει ή προσφέρει. Δεν μπορώ βέβαια να τεκμηριώσω τα λεγόμενά μου, αλλά ας θυμηθούμε πόσες φορές έχουμε _ακούσει_ σε αβίαστο λόγο το "θα παρέχω" για στιγμιαίο μέλλοντα και το "παρείχα" για αόριστο. Κι εδώ πάσα για τη δεύτερη διευκρίνιση.

Τελευταία έχω δει γραμμένο επανειλημμένα το "παρείχα" σε θέση αορίστου, και μάλιστα συχνά όταν γινόταν λόγος για χρηματοδοτήσεις - όπου, όπως και να το κάνουμε, έχει κάποια σημασία αν ο προϋπολογισμός _έδωσε_ ή _έδινε_. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση οι (ο θεός να τους κάνει) "ομιλητές" είναι κάποιοι που προσπαθούν να αντλήσουν κύρος σνομπάροντας όχι μόνο το "δίνω" (παρά την ένδοξη γενεαλογία του) αλλά και το "χορηγώ", που είναι αρκούντως λόγιο κι όμως δεν τους κάνει. Και υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν τους κάνει _επειδή ακριβώς_ έχει ομαλή και εύκολη κλίση. Ο μπαρμπα-Μήτσος μπορεί να μην το ήξερε χτες, αλλά, αν το μάθει, θα το λέει νεράκι σε όλους τους τύπους. Α-πα-ρά-δε-κτο. Άρα, "παρείχε". (Αν βέβαια βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος προϊστάμενος να τους σφυρίξει κλέφτικα, μπορεί να κάνουν ημικυκλική περιστροφή εν μια νυκτί και να κηρύξουν τα μόλις χθεσινά τους απολύτως _αίολα_, χωρίς ενίοτε να διστάζουν να αντλούν συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα καταγγέλλοντας μετά λαθολογικής βδελυγμίας τους μέχρι χτες συνοδοιπόρους τους.)

Δεν νομίζω ότι τα κυκλώματα αυτά έχουν μεγάλη σχέση με ό,τι οι γλωσσολόγοι αποκαλούν "φυσικούς ομιλητές" μιας γλώσσας (μάλλον "αφύσικοι γραφιάδες" μου φαίνονται). Από πού ώς πού θα έπρεπε να σεβαστούμε την έπαρσή τους και το θράσος τους και να τους αναγνωρίσουμε ελαφρυντικό ότι, τα χρυσά μου, μπερδεύονται γιατί το ρήμα είναι δύστροπο; Ας μην παιδευόντουσαν να βρουν ό,τι πιο δύστροπο. Πρόβλημά τους. Έχουν το χρήμα, έχουν την εξουσία, έχουν τα σώματα ασφαλείας, δεν θα τους δώσουμε και την ψυχή μας.

Οπότε το κράξιμο περί μεταξωτών βρακιών δεν ξέρω αν θα τους το δώσω ή θα τους το παράσχω, αλλά, αν μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία, δεν θα το γλυτώσουν. Και θα πρόκειται (έστω κατά 99%) για _υποψιασμένους_ χρήστες που κάνουν _συνειδητή_ επιλογή (έστω και μόνο του πιθηκισμού προς απόκτηση κύρους εκ μεταγραφής). Είναι βέβαια γεγονός ότι δεν τρέφω ψευδαισθήσεις για την αποτελεσματικότητα μιας τέτοιας παρέμβασης σε γλωσσικό επίπεδο. Αλλά η παρέμβαση είναι πρωτίστως κοινωνιογλωσσική. Και η αιτία η οποία - όντως - δεν καταπολεμάται αποτελεσματικά είναι κοινωνική, όχι γλωσσική.

Υ.Γ. Με αφορμή μια πρόσφατη _παραγωγική _συζήτηση με κάποιον φίλο για το -αγ/-αγ ή -αγ/-αγάγ σε κρίσιμα συμφραζόμενα, θυμήθηκα το ξεκίνημα του πρώτου μέιλ της anef για τα ρήματα που δεν αφέθηκαν να ακολουθήσουν τον φυσιολογικό τους δρόμο και μου ήρθε στο μυαλό η σοφή λύση του θέματος του -άγω στο συνάγω/συνάζω. Sarant, ιστορικό οδοιπορικό μετά στοιχείων συγκριτικής θρηνολογίας!


----------



## anef (Jun 9, 2010)

Ναι, συμφωνώ με τα περισσότερα που λες. Μόνο εκεί για τους υποψιασμένους και τους ανυποψίαστους θα το κάνω λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένο. Η ρεπόρτερ που ψάχνει για μια πιο κυριλέ λέξη στη ζωντανή της μετάδοση γιατί της είπαν ότι πρέπει να μιλάει καλά ελληνικά, ψάχνει συνειδητά ίσως, αλλά αυτό που της είναι διαθέσιμο σε λεξιλογικό επίπεδο (π.χ. μετέρχεται) δεν της είναι διαθέσιμο («σωστά») σε συντακτικό. Αυτό δεν το ξέρει, όμως. Πάλι φυσική ομιλήτρια δεν είναι; Δεν ξέρω. 

Πάντως για να συμπληρώσω λίγο αυτό που έλεγα στο μικρό μου τελευταίο σχολιάκι, η αλήθεια είναι ότι το επιχείρημα στα άκρα του θα ήταν η φωνητική ορθογραφία. Δηλ. θα έπρεπε να γράφουμε και _προβάλετε _για τα προβάλλεται/προβάλλετε.


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 9, 2010)

Θέμη, σε σχέση με το 1ο σημείο (του #38), προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πού συμφωνούμε και πού διαφωνούμε (και σε ποιο σημείο μάς μπερδεύει η διαφορετική ορολογία ή η διαφορετική εστίαση).



> Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να ξεκινάμε θεωρώντας δεδομένα κάποια πράγματα που δεν είναι, και μάλιστα με εντελώς φορμαλιστικά κριτήρια. Θα πρέπει να έχουμε διαπιστώσει εντελώς συγκεκριμένα, στη ζωντανή γλωσσική χρήση, ότι όντως έχει συντελεστεί σημασιολογική συγχώνευση/ υπέρβαση της διάκρισης σε δύο ομόηχους μορφολογικούς τύπους του ρήματος. Το ομόηχο δύο τύπων του πίνακα κλίσης των ρημάτων δεν αποδεικνύει τίποτε από μόνο του.



Εδώ, μάλλον συμφωνούμε (αν και θα χρησιμοποιούσα ίσως ελαφρά διαφορετική διατύπωση). Σε τελική ανάλυση, το μόνο που σου ζητούσα, στην αρχή της κουβέντας, ήταν να αναγνωρίσεις ότι υπάρχει μόνο ένας, κοινός, μορφολογικός τύπος (δηλ., σε απλά λόγια, μια και μόνο λέξη). Ασφαλώς ο ίδιος μορφολογικός τύπος μπορεί να έχει διαφορές συνταχτικές-σημασιολογικές λειτουργίες, π.χ. το «ήταν» μπορεί να είναι ενικός ή πληθυντικός (άρα σ’ αυτό το –λιγότερο απλό– επίπεδο μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι δύο διαφορετικές λέξεις). Ή, στα ουσιαστικά, η λέξη «ναύτη» είναι μορφολογικά μία, αλλά μπορεί να έχει τουλάχιστον δύο συνταχτικές λειτουργίες (γενική, αιτιατική) – κι αυτό φαίνεται καθαρά αν αντικαταστήσουμε το αρσενικό ουσιαστικό με θηλυκό ή ουδέτερο.

Εκεί που αρχίζουμε μάλλον να διαφωνούμε είναι όταν λες (νομίζω) ότι καλό θα ήταν, σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, να υπάρχει ορθογραφική διάκριση (δηλ. ο ίδιος μορφολογικός τύπος να γράφεται διαφορετικά ανάλογα με τη συνταχτική ή σημασιολογική λειτουργία). Δεν ζήτησες βέβαια να επινοήσουμε κάποια νέα ορθογραφική διάκριση στα παραδείγματα που δίνω παραπάνω – ζήτησες να διατηρήσουμε τις ορθογραφικές διακρίσεις που βρίσκουμε καθιερωμένες (όπως στο να παραβάλλω/να παραβάλω ή, τελικά παρόμοιο είναι, στο είμαστε/ήμαστε). Κι αυτό για τη διευκόλυνση, λες, του αναγνώστη, για ευκολότερη και σαφέστερη κατανόηση.

Οι αντιρρήσεις μου εδώ είναι:
α) Αυτή η στρατηγική της ορθογραφικής διάκρισης συσκοτίζει τη γραμματική ανάλυση, καθώς συντηρεί την (κακή) συνήθεια να «κάνουμε γραμματική» ξεκινώντας απ’ την ορθογραφία.
β) Η λογική αυτή είναι επικίνδυνη γιατί δεν ξέρουμε πού θα σταματήσει. Π.χ. με το ίδιο σκεπτικό, κάποιοι ζητούσαν (ή ζητάνε) να ξεχωρίζουν ορθογραφικά οι καταλήξεις της υποτακτικής, -η αντί -ει (όταν μιλάμε για «καθιερωμένες» ορθογραφίες, ο καθένας το παίρνει όπως θέλει). Ή, για να το ρίξουμε στη φαντασιοκοπία, αν «του ναύτη» είναι γενική και «το(ν) ναύτη» είναι αιτιατική, μπορεί κάποιος να υποστηρίξει ότι «στο(ν) ναύτη» είναι δοτική (διαφορετική συνταχτική-σημασιολογική λειτουργία!) – και με την ευκαιρία να ζητήσει αποκατάσταση της υπογεγραμμένης (κι αυτή «καθιερωμένη» ήταν, σε κάποιο επίπεδο).

(Θυμίζω ότι μιλάμε σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο – δεν σχεδιάζουμε κάποια ορθογραφική μεταρρύθμιση τώρα. Στην πράξη, θα ζητούσα μόνο περισσότερη επιείκεια ή χαλαρότητα όταν επικρίνουμε ορθογραφικά σφάλματα τέτοιου είδους.)

ΥΓ. Νομίζω ότι εντόπισα κι ένα δεύτερο σημείο «πραγματικής διαφωνίας» στο αυτό θέμα – αλλά δε θα περάσω όλη τη μέρα μου γράφοντας εδώ. Θα ήθελα επίσης να σχολιάσω το #42, όπου χοντρικά συμφωνώ αλλά μπαίνουν κάποια ζητηματάκια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> β) Η λογική αυτή είναι επικίνδυνη γιατί δεν ξέρουμε πού θα σταματήσει. Π.χ. με το ίδιο σκεπτικό, κάποιοι ζητούσαν (ή ζητάνε) να ξεχωρίζουν ορθογραφικά οι καταλήξεις της υποτακτικής, -η αντί -ει (όταν μιλάμε για «καθιερωμένες» ορθογραφίες, ο καθένας το παίρνει όπως θέλει). Ή, για να το ρίξουμε στη φαντασιοκοπία, αν «του ναύτη» είναι γενική και «το(ν) ναύτη» είναι αιτιατική, μπορεί κάποιος να υποστηρίξει ότι «στο(ν) ναύτη» είναι δοτική (διαφορετική συνταχτική-σημασιολογική λειτουργία!) – και με την ευκαιρία να ζητήσει αποκατάσταση της υπογεγραμμένης (κι αυτή «καθιερωμένη» ήταν, σε κάποιο επίπεδο).



Καλημέρα. Επειδή περίμενα τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήματα (τα άκουσα από τον εαυτό μου πρώτα) έδωσα έμφαση στη διάσταση της χρησιμότητας. Να μη θεωρηθεί ότι φυλάμε κάποια πράγματα μόνο επειδή έτσι τα βρήκαμε ή είναι ωραία στο μάτι.



nickel said:


> και που δημιουργεί διάκριση, αίρει αμφισημία, βοηθάει, δεν είναι άχρηστη, έστω κι αν είναι χρήσιμη μόνο στο δεύτερο στάδιο, στο γραφτό



Πάω κι εγώ σε κανένα άλλο νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας πραγματοποιούν στην πλατεία Ομονοίας μουσουλμάνοι που κατοικούν στην Αθήνα, σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για την αμερικάνικη ταινία που *προσβάλει τον Μωάμεθ.
http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=476264

Αν ήταν να μου καταβάλλουν 1 σέντσι για κάθε τέτοιο λάθος, θα είχα πρόβλημα με την εφορία τώρα.



ΥΓ. Στη λεζάντα του παραπάνω:
Μουσουλμάνοι που ζουν στην Αθήνα προσεύχονται κατά την τελευταία μέρα του Ραμαζανίου τη μεγαλύτερη θρησκευτική εορτή για το Ισλάμ στον *περιβάλοντα χώρο του Ολυμπιακού Σταδίου


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2014)

Από τις αποψινές ειδήσεις του Mega:
Να υποβάλλετε αίτημα. Ένα κάθε βδομάδα. Μέχρι να μάθετε πώς υποβάλλονται τα αιτήματα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

Σε κάποιο άρθρο που διάβασα την περασμένη εβδομάδα βρήκα δύο παρατατικούς του _αγγέλλω_ (δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν _απάγγελλε_ ή _ανάγγελλε_) γραμμένους με ένα -λ-. Συνηθισμένο λάθος. Τώρα το βρήκα και στο Χρηστικό, όπου στο λήμμα για το _χορικό_ ο ορισμός λέει: «άσμα που απήγγελε ο χορός του αρχαίου δράματος [...]». Τι να σου κάνουν κι οι λεξικογράφοι, τι να πρωτοπροσέξουν.


----------



## irmar (Dec 8, 2016)

buccaneer said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, αυτό που γράφεις αφήνει να εννοηθεί (αναγκαίο συμπέρασμα μάλλον) ότι η προφορική γλώσσα είναι ανάπηρη (φτωχή κλπ).


Δεν ήταν, έγινε. Απομακρύνθηκε όλο και περισσότερο από τον αρχικό πλούτο της, και επειδή η γραπτή δεν αλλάζει τόσο γρήγορα, έμεινε στα παλιότερα. Παλιά προφέρονταν όλα τα διπλά. Πράγμα που απ'ό,τι ξέρω κάνουν ακόμα στην Κύπρο... Παλιά δεν υπήρχαν πέντε ειδών ήχοι για το "Ι" όπως σήμερα (πράγμα για το οποίο αγανακτούν οι ξένοι μαθητές των ελληνικών και τα μικρά παιδιά), το καθένα προφερόταν αλλιώς, μακρά βραχέα κλπ... Η γλώσσα ήταν μελωδική και εύκαμπτη, ανέβαινε, κατέβαινε... Εμείς τη χαλάσαμε, την απλοποιήσαμε και τη φτωχύναμε, λόγω αγραμματοσύνης και τεμπελιάς, με την πάροδο του χρόνου, και βέβαια με τις ταλαιπωρίες της ιστορίας μας που έκαναν κάτι τέτοια να φαίνονται πολυτέλεια.


----------



## makislog (Feb 29, 2020)

Τελικά εγώ δεν κατάλαβα!
"Σας αποστέλλω" ή "σας αποστέλω" π.χ. αυτό το email εάν το στέλνουμε για μία και μόνο φορά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 29, 2020)

Δεν υπάρχει τύπος «*αποστέλω». Υπάρχει μόνο «αποστέλλω» και «αποστείλω». Π.χ.

_Σας αποστέλλω την προσφορά μου για τον διαγωνισμό.
Θα σας αποστείλω την προσφορά μου μόλις τη γράψω.
Έχω αποστείλει την προσφορά μου και περιμένω._

Στον ενεστώτα έχουμε μόνο τον τύπο που δηλώνει διάρκεια/επανάληψη. Δεν έχουμε δύο διαφορετικούς τύπους όπως έχουν οι Εγγλέζοι, simple present και present continuous. Στα αγγλικά θα πούμε:

_I'm sending it now.
I send one every week._

Στα ελληνικά θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον ίδιο τύπο στον ενεστώτα:
_Το στέλνω τώρα.
Στέλνω ένα κάθε εβδομάδα._

Ο στιγμιαίος τύπος (_στείλω_) χρησιμοποιείται σε άλλες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## makislog (Mar 8, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, μάλλον θα πρέπει να διαβάσω από την αρχή κάποια πράγματα. Δεν διακρίνω καν τη διαφορά "αποστέλλω - αποστείλω" και λογικά εκτείνεται και σε άλλα ρήματα με μονό ή διπλό λ.


----------

